# pompano rig?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

What kind of rig should I use for surf fishing for pomps? What kind of hook?

Justin


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

You could try a <A>pompano</A>rig. I like the pink, or one pink one chartruse


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sand flea's peeled fresh shrimp!!







you can cathttp://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&sa=N&rlz=1R2ADFA_enUS372&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1ch many things with these. use pink or green bucktail jigs with a bit of shrimp or a small sand flea on the back of it. just bottom fish with shrimp you will catch many pompano red fish whiting black drum and other nice fish. look for sand bars wash outs drop offs and breaks in the current. good luck and tight lines!!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking jigs surfhunter!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

thanks


----------

